# Eggplant poisonous?



## Pipit (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if eggplant is poisonous to goats?  I just made eggplant Parmesan and have the peels leftover.  My goats love banana peels.  

If it's poisonous to goats, how about chickens?


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Pipit said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if eggplant is poisonous to goats?  I just made eggplant Parmesan and have the peels leftover.  My goats love banana peels.
> 
> If it's poisonous to goats, how about chickens?


Interesting question...

Eggplant is in the nightshade family, which includes everything from tomatoes to tabacco to belladonna (deadly nightshade)..  We've fed our goats small tomatoes before just for shiggles, and I've seen people give their goats cigarettes as a treat (don't ask)..  No harm done in either case.

Eggplant, though...I got super drowsy and conked out after eating eggplant for the first time at my then-girlfriend-now-wife's apartment, a long time ago.  I woke up about 4hrs later in the middle of her living room floor.  True story..  I can just barely remember getting up from the table, and she said I just went in there and laid down right on the floor.  

But, that's just me, and I eat eggplant all the time now with no ill-effects!  

I guess my gut tells me that the potential for a sick goat outweighs any benefit they could possibly get from a few peelings of eggplant, so I wouldn't personally risk it...

Then again, it may be perfectly fine!

Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 10, 2009)

I would put it in the compost pile.


----------

